# Finally back to 5.0 after 8,000 rides



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah Uber has some nice perks for drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

There's so much to unpack from OP.

First ... Uber was nice? Nice? Uber was nice.
I might have nightmares over that.
Uber was nice.
Nice.

Ok, then ... 8k rides.
Wow.
Eight thousand rides .. let that soak in.
Now ... op is happy that his rating as back to 5.0 -- 

Uber is nice.
Driver is happy.

Wow.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


It is absolutely heartbreaking to think anyone still gives a flying duck about 5⭐'s.

But hey, how nice was ÜBER!? 
.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah Uber has some nice perks for drivers.


Yes. Lower rates equals more money for you.



Who is John Galt? said:


> It is absolutely heartbreaking to think anyone still gives a flying duck about 5⭐'s.
> 
> But hey, how nice was ÜBER!?
> .


Aw come on now. EVERYBODY knows that you can pay bills with stars. Oh...and with badges, too!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


Can you send me a link to where you bought the "leave me 5 stars" sign on the back of your seat?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

All I know is that I'd be massively disappointed in myself if I had 5.0 but with 2 four star ratings. It'd be like having a little pebble in the shoe that you can't shake out. Always there, always irritating. I wouldn't even begin to know how to deal with that. I'd be constantly checking the app to see if they were still there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome back buddy! Haven't seen you in a while. Go team Uber!


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

The most impressive thing to me is the 100% AR and 0% CR. Maybe he’s been inactive for most of the last 30 days, so it’s not really meaningful???

During my first year my AR was always at about 90%. Since COVID, it’s down to about 45%. Combination of being more strategic, caring less about it, and Uber repeatedly sending me more really long pickups.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I was actually being sincere @25rides7daysaweek


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was actually being sincere @25rides7daysaweek


It was the "team uber" part
i thought was funny.
I dont even think people that work for uber would identify as that.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


New Member &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; 
Star Rating ✔
Rides Given ✔
Works for Stars ✔
Mentions All the Money Uber Pays ❌
Been Around Long Enough to Know Stars Don't Mean Squat ✔
Will Most Likely Point Out Stars After Random Deactivation ✔
Should Know Better ✔
Love's Uber for Rounding Up ✔
Very Disappointed After Receiving 1 ❌ ✔


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Welcome back buddy! Haven't seen you in a while. Go team Uber!


 Thanks you. Hope all is well and everyone in in the best of health.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I smell a Shill!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> The most impressive thing to me is the 100% AR and 0% CR. Maybe he's been inactive for most of the last 30 days, so it's not really meaningful???
> 
> During my first year my AR was always at about 90%. Since COVID, it's down to about 45%. Combination of being more strategic, caring less about it, and Uber repeatedly sending me more really long pickups.


I am on auto accept so my AR is 100%. The only cancellations I initiate are if the passenger does not show up (and it looks like UBER no longer calculates that in the CR). I carry extra masks (in the past year I have only had to distribute to 3 pax).



The Gift of Fish said:


> All I know is that I'd be massively disappointed in myself if I had 5.0 but with 2 four star ratings. It'd be like having a little pebble in the shoe that you can't shake out. Always there, always irritating. I wouldn't even begin to know how to deal with that. I'd be constantly checking the app to see if they were still there.


Yes, I really would like to get past the 2 four stars. I had the 4.99 with a few months with 3 four stars and I though it would remain until I had the perfect 500 five stars. However, I was pleasantly surprised to see that UBER rounded up at this point.



Who is John Galt? said:


> It is absolutely heartbreaking to think anyone still gives a flying duck about 5⭐'s.
> 
> But hey, how nice was ÜBER!?
> .


The stars are nice, but it is nice to finally qualify for the annual $5,000 bonus (10k rides with 5.0 rating). Now, I just have to give 2,000 more rides and maintain the 5.0 to earn that payout.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not impressed, you are not Diamond...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


What rating do you need to maintain Platinum?


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

had 10 1 stars took a year to go down to 9.
not 1 F was given.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I really hope I get you as my driver so I can one star you and make you work another 8,000 rides like a slaves doormat.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I smell a Shill!


you would know; same scent.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


You are my hero.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


Don't worry, that next one is going to give you a 1, for reasons unknown. Enjoy it while it lasts. I hear Oreos are on sale at Safeway.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Don't worry, that next one is going to give you a 1, for reasons unknown. Enjoy it while it lasts. I hear Oreos are on sale at Safeway.


Dog refusal complaint to Rohit?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I'm more impressed/ surprised that you still care after 4 years and 8000 rides



Ribak said:


> .but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


&#128518;&#129315;&#128514; nope, it's just basic mathematics


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Illini said:


> You are my hero.


Me too!


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Illini said:


> You are my hero.


How can I get your autograph ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I think I saw this on the news


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I really hope I get you as my driver so I can one star you and make you work another 8,000 rides like a slaves doormat.


Don't forget to also file a false report with Uber. Tell them he stole your stethoscope.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


In the RAINN harassment videos, it states that if a customer is threatening assault, You can drop the passenger off without worries to your rating. I've been battling Uber about a one star rating that I received from a violent customer since January. I have a police report number. The one star is still on my record.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UrgentDilation said:


> In the RAINN harassment videos, it states that if a customer is threatening assault, You can drop the passenger off without worries to your rating. I've been battling Uber about a one star rating that I received from a violent customer since January. I have a police report number. The one star is still on my record.


Small claims court.
Breach of Contract.

Be able to show actual (not punitive) damages


----------



## SpeedyX (Oct 14, 2016)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


Nice, keep doing community service, while I make money.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I don’t care what anyone says. This is impressive as hell !


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I don’t care what anyone says. This is impressive as hell !


Yea….ballin….🙄


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

congratulations you are eligible for absolutely nothing...but it does give you some wiggle room to tell a few people to f off and not worry about some 1 stars lol


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> congratulations you are eligible for absolutely nothing...but it does give you some wiggle room to tell a few people to f off and not worry about some 1 stars lol


Literally, the only benefit.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ribak said:


> I still remember the disappointment of my first 4 rating....it came pretty early (on my 49th ride). Now finally after reaching 8,000 rides, I am back at 5.0. I still need to get rid of 2 ratings of 4...but it looks like UBER was nice enough to round it up to 5.0.


I'm guessing you still live at home?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

****ing necro threads. I pitty anyone who tries to maintain high basic standards. "You want a cheap ass ride, i give you a cheap ass ride. Point a to b that is all."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Everything that needs to be said about this exercise in narcisism has been said already.


----------

